# Making a shelf



## B&O Craftsman (Mar 2, 2016)

I made a video about how to make a shelf. I know that's easy for us on here but, maybe fun to watch?

Enjoy!


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

Nice step-by-step. Sorry, I watched it without sound (in the living room with Wife watching TV) so I don't know if the narrative is good ... but anyone could build those shelves just watching your video.

Well done.


----------



## B&O Craftsman (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you!


----------



## Scinzon (Apr 29, 2015)

Great work! Subscribed.


----------

